# zurück verfolgen per ip ?



## hbheiner (19. April 2004)

kann man zurückverfolgen wer eine seite angemeldet hat bei einem webspace anbieter ?

kann man auch zurückverfolgen wer an der seite gebaut hat ?


kann man zurückverfolgen wer eine emailaddi angemeldet hat ?


kann man das ohne das man zugriff auf die sql datenbank hat ?


kann die polizei zurückverfolgen wer eine seite gemacht hat ?
kann das jeder ?

mfg hbheiner


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. April 2004)

Deine Fragen machen mich irgendwie stutzig....


> _Original geschrieben von hbheiner _
> *kann man zurückverfolgen wer eine seite angemeldet hat bei einem webspace anbieter ?
> *


Bei deutschsprachigen Seiten (.de) http://www.denic.de und bei .com-Seiten http://www.nic.com


> _Original geschrieben von hbheiner _
> *kann man auch zurückverfolgen wer an der seite gebaut hat ?*


Siehe Punkt 1.) Ansonsten gibt es keine Wege, wieso auch?



> _Original geschrieben von hbheiner _
> *kann das jeder ?*


Ja, weil jeder Zugang zu den o.g. Internetseiten hat.

Zu den restlichen sag ich jetzt mal nichts, weil mir Deine Fragen etwas unheimlich erscheinen.... Sorry, aber kannst Du mir/uns erklären, was Du mit dem Wissen bezwecken willst?

Gruss vom ALF

P.S. Bitte in Zukunft auf die Netiquette achten (Groß-Kleinschreibung, der große rote Kasten unterhalb des Posting-Fensters) Danke.


----------



## hbheiner (19. April 2004)

*Antowort*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort

also, es geht mir darum, daß ich ne Site gemacht hab für jemanden, und nun Ärger befürchte...

Ich will aber keinen Ärger haben, is ja klar, will keiner...

nun mache ich mir einfach nur Sorgen, hab euer Forum gefunden, und dachte hier finde ich Rat, und auch ein Paar beruhigende antworten...


mfg hbheiner


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. April 2004)

Wieso solltest Du Ärger befürchten, wenn auf dieser Seite legale Sachen angeboten werden (Ich werde Dir jetzt mal nichts unterstellen). Wie schon oben genannt, die Domain ist registriert und kann von jedermann abgerufen werden, bzgl. des Domaininhabers, der Adresse etc. (wirst Du ja selber auf der Seite lesen können)
BTW, wenn Du alles im Rahmen des Gesetzes erledigt hast, spricht nichts dagegen, dass Dir jemand Ärger machen kann.

Seltsam, Seltsam.....

P.s. Und wie schon mal gesagt: * Bitte auf die Netiquette achten! (Da meine ich hauptsächlich Deine anderen Posts....)*  
P.P.S. Wenn ich die anderen Beiträge von Dir so anschaue, lies Dir mal die Postzeit durch..... Nur als Tip von User zu User....


----------



## hbheiner (19. April 2004)

*Antowort*

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.

Also, die Seite hatte leider keine legalen Innhalte.

Deswegen mache ichmir Sorgen.

Ich hatte schon beim bauen so meine Zweiffel, ob ich das den nun wirklich tun sollte oder nicht.

Aber bei einem Mädchen kann ich nicht nein sagen, wenn sie will dann mach ich das, auch wenn mein Gewissen sich dagegen wehrt...


Also es ist ein illegale Seite gewesen, ich habe sie wieder gelöscht, aber ich habe trotzdem Angst, die Polizei könnte es zurückverfolgen zu mir.

Wie auch immer.

Können die das ?

mfg hbheiner


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. April 2004)

Hier noch einmal in aller Deutlichkeit:

Ich bitte im Namen von tutorials.de darum die Netiquette einzuhalten.

Der Hinweistext beim Fenster fürs Antworten erstellen hat *keine* dekorativen Zwecke, sondern dient dem Zweck das sich jedes Mitglied an diesen Hinweis hält.

Danke!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von hbheiner _
> *Können die das ?*



Ja, sie können.


----------



## Erpel (19. April 2004)

> Aber bei einem Mädchen kann ich nicht nein sagen,



Solltest du glaub ich schnellstens lernen, sonst bist du bald ein einem Ort wo diese Gefahr nichtmehr besteht ;-)


----------

